# nordic track mountain bike?



## wkndrdr (Feb 19, 2009)

HELP!

I ordered a nordic track wasatch FS mountain bike from sears just to ride around the campgrounds with my daughter. I am not a hard core biker, just campground trails etc. They shipped me the wrong bike, I received a uintah hardtail instead. 
After reading about the problems with cheap FS bikes I am debating whether or not to just keep the hardtail or return it for the FS. Any opinions on either bike would be greatly appreciated.

Here is a link to the wasatch, not much info. 
http://beta.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00647530000P?keyword=wasatch


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*It's Dept store junk*

take it back...and read the sticky post up top of this forum about dept store bikes.

Jim


----------



## aDaug (Feb 3, 2009)

Yea get a refund for that. Just riding around the campgrounds with you kids is great, I don't think anyone here is going to look down on that. Take the 200 you spent on that to your LBS and see what they have or use craigslist. I don't think you would really need any suspension for that type of riding and you would be better served by a bike that will stand up to years of use (and abuse) and is light.


----------



## ZKcrew (Feb 23, 2009)

wkndrdr said:


> HELP!
> 
> I ordered a nordic track wasatch FS mountain bike from sears just to ride around the campgrounds with my daughter. I am not a hard core biker, just campground trails etc. They shipped me the wrong bike, I received a uintah hardtail instead.
> After reading about the problems with cheap FS bikes I am debating whether or not to just keep the hardtail or return it for the FS. Any opinions on either bike would be greatly appreciated.


I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one that this has happened to. I ordered the Wasatch bike twice and they sent me the Uintah both times. :madman: Weird thing is that you can't even find the Uintah on their site. I had to call customer service to see why they sent me the wrong one two times in a row. They are supposed to be looking into the problem but they haven't called me back yet. I'm not going to order it again until I know for sure that the bike even exists. It sucks because they are the only store that has it. If you haven't done it yet, please call customer service and complain and tell them that you know others have had the wrong bike sent to them.

I would really like to get the Wasatch because there are no other bikes out there with full suspension and disc brakes for $200. Plus I think it looks awesome. I just ride around my neighborhood so I don't need anything heavy duty.


----------



## aballz (Sep 12, 2008)

I didn't even know Sears sold bikes (or toy bikes).


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

aballz said:


> I didn't even know Sears sold bikes (or toy bikes).


Sears has carried low end bikes for quite a long time, did back in the 60s when I was a kid, even had their own branded line. We used to go over there and laugh at them, as they were obviously low end, and us cool guys knew we had the best bike made in the area, nice heavy duty quality Schwinns  Now they list such awesome brand names on their website as Nordic Track, Kettler, Polaris and Turbo! Surprised they don't brand their own any more, though...


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*now THAT is scary.*



ZKcrew said:


> I would really like to get the Wasatch because there are no other bikes out there with full suspension and disc brakes for $200. Plus I think it looks awesome. I just ride around my neighborhood so I don't need anything heavy duty.


Full sus and discs for $200? I dont even know where to start. my safety is worth more than that.


----------



## aDaug (Feb 3, 2009)

*Full sus*

This post probably belongs in the dpt store thread, but it is relevant for these two new riders. Just know that full suspension does not mean smooth riding. Bike suspensions are tuned like sport cars (ie Miata) where the goal is to keep the tires in contact with the ground. They do not act like Cadillac suspensions. You are still going to feel all the bumps in the road. On these department store brands the travel is negligible on the rear suspension anyway, and the parts are sub par. If you want an easygoing bike, get a lightweight aluminum one from your LBS. You can even get a used one most times, or you could try craigslist/ebay for the same price as your Sears bike.


----------



## wkndrdr (Feb 19, 2009)

First let me say I appreciate the honest input and really should have known better. I assembled the bike they sent and went for a ride. I trusted that I was not getting junk due to the nordic track name, I was wrong. This bike is no better than the $99 special at wally world. The front disc brake is a joke, flimsy and noisy, it is for looks only. I would rather it had cantilevers. I did some research and found out that the actual name is a Omstar. It is a rebranded chineese import. The only thing nordic track is the sticker. The frame is not too bad for a put around bike and assembled weight is 32 lbs. but that is where it stops, everything else is cheap as it comes. The bike is being picked up by UPS. I have been looking on ebay for a good used bike but I may end up just buying a entry level bike from the LBS for $120 more than I paid for this. I used to ride a cannondale and still have my old nishiki olympic hanging in the shed so I know what a good bike is. While I was looking for something just to put around on for another $120 I can get something that will last more than 2 years.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

wkndrdr said:


> First let me say I appreciate the honest input and really should have known better. I assembled the bike they sent and went for a ride. I trusted that I was not getting junk due to the nordic track name, I was wrong. This bike is no better than the $99 special at wally world. The front disc brake is a joke, flimsy and noisy, it is for looks only. I would rather it had cantilevers. I did some research and found out that the actual name is a Omstar. It is a rebranded chineese import. The only thing nordic track is the sticker. The frame is not too bad for a put around bike and assembled weight is 32 lbs. but that is where it stops, everything else is cheap as it comes. The bike is being picked up by UPS. I have been looking on ebay for a good used bike but I may end up just buying a entry level bike from the LBS for $120 more than I paid for this. I used to ride a cannondale and still have my old nishiki olympic hanging in the shed so I know what a good bike is. While I was looking for something just to put around on for another $120 I can get something that will last more than 2 years.


Actually a bike branded by NordicTrack should have been your first clue...

Good luck on your search for a proper bike.


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*Now you know.*



wkndrdr said:


> It is a rebranded chineese import. The only thing nordic track is the sticker. The frame is not too bad for a put around bike and assembled weight is 32 lbs. but that is where it stops, everything else is cheap as it comes. The bike is being picked up by UPS. I have been looking on ebay for a good used bike but I may end up just buying a entry level bike from the LBS for $120 more than I paid for this. I used to ride a cannondale and still have my old nishiki olympic hanging in the shed so I know what a good bike is. While I was looking for something just to put around on for another $120 I can get something that will last more than 2 years.


You are doing the right thing, for sure. Forget the used bikes, until you know what to look for and know what type of riding you want to do. Find a shop that you like, and remember that FIT IS EVERYTHING.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> Sears has carried low end bikes for quite a long time, did back in the 60s when I was a kid, even had their own branded line.


 Indeed .... I had a 3 speed Sears bike - was my first geared bike - had a Schwinn Sting-Ray at the same time ..... much cooler, but the Sears DID have 3 (internal) gears  . Can't remember my first "serious" bike ... possibly a Fuji roadie, been many many years. 
To get back somewhat to topic - I didn't know Nordic Track was even still around, let alone selling bikes ???!!!??? I have an old old NordicTrack xc ski machine that is still awesome to this day.......


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

What I find most deceptive is that the rear shock is designed to look like an air canister when in fact its a plastic cover over a generic coil over.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Did anyone look at the Sears website? A Ferrari bike? What the crap? They cost like $4000...no thanks!


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Anytime I see a automobile branded bicycle I tend to ignore it. I forgot the Ferrari line actually has some value (but not nearly so much as the retail price). They must be a major outlet for the Ferrari line, they had 18 models to choose from! Of course, no actual specs, and statements like "efficient breaking" (now why would I want to buy a bike that broke with efficiency? :lol: Another good one is "Rims: exclusive design by turbo free of balancing"; wow that should get all the guys who hang out in the automotive department excited...


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

wkndrdr said:


> First let me say I appreciate the honest input and really should have known better. I assembled the bike they sent and went for a ride. I trusted that I was not getting junk due to the nordic track name, I was wrong. This bike is no better than the $99 special at wally world. The front disc brake is a joke, flimsy and noisy, it is for looks only. I would rather it had cantilevers. I did some research and found out that the actual name is a Omstar. It is a rebranded chineese import. The only thing nordic track is the sticker. The frame is not too bad for a put around bike and assembled weight is 32 lbs. but that is where it stops, everything else is cheap as it comes. The bike is being picked up by UPS. I have been looking on ebay for a good used bike but I may end up just buying a entry level bike from the LBS for $120 more than I paid for this. I used to ride a cannondale and still have my old nishiki olympic hanging in the shed so I know what a good bike is. While I was looking for something just to put around on for another $120 I can get something that will last more than 2 years.


After reading the first few posts in this thread, i was going to post saying that nordic track does not make mountain bikes. It looks like you figured that out on your own.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*So my Yugo bike isn't meant for*

hucking? Dang. At least it seats 4, sort of....








Apparently this sticker commands as much respect as smokers and cigarette packs warning of death and lung disease.










Just ignore the sucker, I mean, Wally world wouldn't sell this if it wasn't good right? right?

Jim


----------



## wkndrdr (Feb 19, 2009)

just for S&G this bike came with no such sticker or warning, in the manual either so I am assuming that they believe it to be off road ready I wouldn't know, I live in south Louisiana. The closest thing we have to a mountain is an interstate overpass.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> Anytime I see a automobile branded bicycle I tend to ignore it. I forgot the Ferrari line actually has some value (but not nearly so much as the retail price). They must be a major outlet for the Ferrari line, they had 18 models to choose from! Of course, no actual specs, and statements like "efficient breaking" (now why would I want to buy a bike that broke with efficiency? :lol: Another good one is "Rims: exclusive design by turbo free of balancing"; wow that should get all the guys who hang out in the automotive department excited...


The one mountain bike looking one had a Suntour fork and Deore components. Some of the commuter ones had "automatic transmission." I don't see how anyone would buy something like this...from Sears none-the-less.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*interesting...*

the sticker thing is governed by laws, and I simply don't know which bikes require them. Anyhow, just wanted to say my comments about stickers etc were not directed at you, and I should commend you on your decision to dump this bike and seek a better, safer ride.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

Sears and Kmart internet stores are run by the same company. Their service sucks.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

s0ckeyeus said:


> The one mountain bike looking one had a Suntour fork and Deore components. Some of the commuter ones had "automatic transmission." I don't see how anyone would buy something like this...from Sears none-the-less.


I see on a second look that the count of 18 included different sizes and just a few models, the CX 50 & 60 for mountain bikes...I just looked at a couple and laughed and left before. I can't tell much about the equipment level, but they are nice looking, and do have the pricey Colnago name on there as well, wouldn't be surprised if much of the value is to pay royalties to the two brand names...


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Er....*



wkndrdr said:


> First let me say I appreciate the honest input and really should have known better. I assembled the bike they sent and went for a ride. I trusted that I was not getting junk due to the nordic track name, I was wrong. This bike is no better than the $99 special at wally world. The front disc brake is a joke, flimsy and noisy, it is for looks only. I would rather it had cantilevers. I did some research and found out that the actual name is a Omstar. It is a rebranded chineese import. The only thing nordic track is the sticker. The frame is not too bad for a put around bike and assembled weight is 32 lbs. but that is where it stops, everything else is cheap as it comes. The bike is being picked up by UPS. I have been looking on ebay for a good used bike but I may end up just buying a entry level bike from the LBS for $120 more than I paid for this. I used to ride a cannondale and still have my old nishiki olympic hanging in the shed so I know what a good bike is. While I was looking for something just to put around on for another $120 I can get something that will last more than 2 years.


If you're just riding around the campground, why don't you just spend $70 on a tune up on your Nishiki and be done with it.


----------



## wkndrdr (Feb 19, 2009)

JimC. said:


> the sticker thing is governed by laws, and I simply don't know which bikes require them. Anyhow, just wanted to say my comments about stickers etc were not directed at you, and I should commend you on your decision to dump this bike and seek a better, safer ride.
> 
> Cheers, Jim


No offense taken, all of the honest input was greatly appreciated. I just got back from my local shop with a black/white trek 820 and ups is scheduled to pick up the return item tomorrow.

On a side note I was surprised to see a made in China sticker on the trek. I thought they were made in USA....is any thing still made here?


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

wkndrdr said:


> No offense taken, all of the honest input was greatly appreciated. I just got back from my local shop with a black/white trek 820 and ups is scheduled to pick up the return item tomorrow.
> 
> On a side note I was surprised to see a made in China sticker on the trek. I thought they were made in USA....is any thing still made here?


Trek and some other brands make some of their higher end stuff here still, but largely frames are manufactured in Taiwan and China now. You'll find some of the boutique brands still manufacture here, but even some of them moved their production overseas. Simply, the technology and manufacturing capabilities are there now. The quality out of Taiwan particularly is excellent.

Congrats on a decent set of wheels...


----------



## wkndrdr (Feb 19, 2009)

Ken in KC said:


> If you're just riding around the campground, why don't you just spend $70 on a tune up on your Nishiki and be done with it.


It is a road bike. A lot of the CG's have gravel. Not a good combination.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

*cannondales are*



wkndrdr said:


> No offense taken, all of the honest input was greatly appreciated. I just got back from my local shop with a black/white trek 820 and ups is scheduled to pick up the return item tomorrow.
> 
> On a side note I was surprised to see a made in China sticker on the trek. I thought they were made in USA....is any thing still made here?


Cannondales are still made in the USA and there proud of it too!


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

ae111black said:


> Cannondales are still made in the USA and there proud of it too!


You might want to check your facts...


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*Most.*



ae111black said:


> Cannondales are still made in the USA and there proud of it too!


Most, not all, of Cannondales are made in the US.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

wkndrdr said:


> It is a road bike. A lot of the CG's have gravel. Not a good combination.


Will cross tires fit in the forks and seatstays? The light tread will do the trick and save you some money.

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/sub/148-Tires.aspx?s=1369


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Did anyone look at the Nordic Track bike?? Am I seeing things or does it have thumb shifters???? Where did those even come from? I haven't seen a thumb shifter in ten years.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*little known Cdale snippet*

when Cdale went T-U, it was purchased by Canadian juvenile furniture mfr. Dorel Industries, owner of, amongst others, Huffy, Pacific, GT, Schwinn, Mongoose, and some other obscure brands.

I believe Dorel has created a Cdale "arm", which will manage then higher end bike lines; Cdale, Sugoi, and Pacific fall into this area. They,like all firms today, use the bottom line a lot, and that may mean the change of where they get their frames made.

FWIW, Jim


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

NYrr496 said:


> Did anyone look at the Nordic Track bike?? Am I seeing things or does it have thumb shifters???? Where did those even come from? I haven't seen a thumb shifter in ten years.


Yes, but you can still get them if you look around, maybe something like this http://aebike.com/page.cfm?action=details&PageID=30&SKU=LD1102


----------



## lampy29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Along the lines of the Ferrari bike: a friend has a Jeep mountain bike. Dual suspension, disk brakes, $500. Took it off road for the first time and the headset came loose in five minutes. Tightened it up and five minutes later the front disk failed. Five minutes later the headset came loose again, he lost control and crashed into a tree. Luckily we were coasting to a stop at the time. 

FS $200 disks??? WTF. 

LBS forever.


----------

